# Runescape



## gadunka888 (Sep 21, 2009)

Does anyone here play runescape? i'm combat lvl 39 , defence lvl 30+, magic lvl 35 and ranged lvl 2


----------



## spicey (Sep 21, 2009)

I play runescape too. My main is combat lvl 112.

My other stats are:

Attack: 89

Defense: 80

Strength: 82

HitPoints: 86

Ranged: 79

Prayer: 65

Magic: 74

Cooking: 76

Woodcutting: 81

Fletching: 83

Fishing: 71

Firemaking: 68

Crafting: 71

Smithing: 60

Mining: 69

Herblore: 66

Agility: 59

Thieving: 62

Slayer: 76

Farming: 69

Runecrafting: 54

Hunter: 69

Construction: 50

Summoning: 58

I love the game. One of my sons got me started.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 21, 2009)

WOW I quit like at 30 attack and strength lol


----------



## revmdn (Sep 21, 2009)

I don't know about that game, but I'm getting ODST at midnight.


----------



## spicey (Sep 21, 2009)

ddvw123abc said:


> WOW I quit like at 30 attack and strength lol


If I had not become a member, I would have quit too. Member's worlds are the only way to play Runescape!


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 21, 2009)

anybody play Adventure Quest or Dragonfable?


----------



## sbugir (Sep 21, 2009)

Used to play, lvl 96 cb, with 80 str, 80 att, and 75 def, something like 52 prayer, and 70 range and mage. Yeah members is the only way to play. I hate that game now, took up most of my 6th grade social life  

Of course that was 5 years ago...


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah i had about the same as lemmiwinks. now i play real games on my XBOX


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 21, 2009)

I play PS3


----------



## Opivy (Sep 21, 2009)

EQ and CS (pre 1.6) all the way =0...

And ofcourse the occasional UT2k4.

I was also very into laddering on WC3 a few years back... Gawd I feel like a nerd now


----------



## bassist (Sep 21, 2009)

Competitive PC gamer here ;DDD

CSS and COD4.

Used to cheat in runescape to make people rage though.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 21, 2009)

"We would do it for the lolz."

-Anonymous


----------



## bassist (Sep 21, 2009)

Opivy said:


> "We would do it for the lulz."-Anonymous


Fixed.


----------



## ddvw123abc (Sep 21, 2009)

I like Star Wars Galaxies on the computer but it was too laggy for $15 a month. I just started playing Maple story again its alright


----------



## gadunka888 (Sep 22, 2009)

ddvw123abc said:


> anybody play Adventure Quest or Dragonfable?


i quit after i reached lvl 28 ,lvl 20 in AQ, lvl 6 in mechquest, lvl 6 in AQ worlds


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 22, 2009)

pfft. play some realll games!  

(World of Warcraft/LOTR online)


----------



## bassist (Sep 22, 2009)

BeckyL said:


> (World of Warcraft/LOTR online)


lol'd hard


----------



## revmdn (Sep 22, 2009)

So tired from playing ODST.


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey i play runescape!! I am a free member, but here are my stats:

attack:47

strength:48

defense:47

range:26

prayer:21

magic:37

runecrafting:1  

dungeoneering: 41

health:47

mining:70

smithing:62

fish:51

cooking:49

firemaking:27

woodcutting:23

also I have full rune and full green dragon hide(can't wear dragonhide yet)


----------

